
What can we do about Facebook? - github-cat
http://www.pixelstech.us/article/1502463235-What-can-we-do-about-Facebook
======
wheresvic1
I think one potential solution is to not use Facebook and support the smaller
startups.

Personally, I prefer spending my time clicking through HN soties rather than
the stuff on the news feed.

If only HN also implemented infinite scrolling :)

------
wechatfan
Is there any criteria on what can be considered as a copycat? If there is,
there should be some law or degulation to regilate this. Do we need some jury?

------
javasecurity
This is really a bad trend. Though people would say that adequate copy with
some changes would be micro-innovation, I feel uncomfortable about this.

